# does anyone know how to make an acid trip stronger?



## casper11 (Dec 7, 2007)

hey guys, does anyone out there know how to make acid stronger? like how vitamin C amplifies an E trip?


----------



## too trick (Dec 7, 2007)

take another hit lol


----------



## casper11 (Dec 7, 2007)

hahaha obviously besides that, im strapped for cash


----------



## the widowman (Dec 7, 2007)

trouble with acid is you get tolerent its best to leave a week or so between trips. this way you get the full effect.


----------



## mondaypurple (Dec 7, 2007)

get a better connection.


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 7, 2007)

vitiman c, lots of it. take some C pills you get at wal-greens. I have never read anywhere that says it does increase the trip, but when i eat like 2 to 3 thousand milligrams of C i can feel the differnce, a much better trip! also tripping is all in your head, so when you take the hit or hits, tell your self that in an hour your gonna be frying balls, and in two hours you will be on the moon. If you sit around waiting on questioning everyting you feel your gonna get a shitty trip. well this is only from my experince with lsd.


----------



## Moldy (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, do some salvia and sniff glue. You won't be able to come down for a bit so have someone there to keep you from killing yourself.


----------



## MR BK (Dec 7, 2007)

Orange Juice


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 7, 2007)

Coffie or anything with MAOI's in them. Strong coffie works great, and listen to a buch of TOOL song, Stinkfist, The Grudge, Lateralis, Aenima, start with those 4 songs!


----------



## casper11 (Dec 7, 2007)

does anyone know why vitamin c trips out your E and acid trips like it does? ive never tried it with acid but im going to tonight, and i can attest to its effects on E!


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 7, 2007)

casper11 said:


> does anyone know why vitamin c trips out your E and acid trips like it does? ive never tried it with acid but im going to tonight, and i can attest to its effects on E!


Because most drugs strip the VC from your body. By taking VC you are replenishing the vitamines in your body, thus making your expepience cleaner.


----------



## jsmooth8 (Jan 25, 2008)

yea take some triple c's


----------



## KingTeg (Jan 27, 2008)

smoke some good bud it amplifies it and it stretches the high longer dont do vit C because it brings you down slowly


----------



## jjbutler88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Monoamine oxidase inhibitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read up a bit on these MAOI's, I think the gist of them is that they lower your body's ability to fight the effects of substances you take, needless to say im no expert but if you take too much it can kill you, either the MAOI itself or the drug you take as your body cant fight it.

Use with caution


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 28, 2008)

jjbutler88 said:


> Monoamine oxidase inhibitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Read up a bit on these MAOI's, I think the gist of them is that they lower your body's ability to fight the effects of substances you take, needless to say im no expert but if you take too much it can kill you, either the MAOI itself or the drug you take as your body cant fight it.
> 
> Use with caution


 That's what I've been saying. MAOI's will greatly enhance an LSD experience, and you do not have to worry if you are using coffee for the source. 

If you are using something other the coffee, you may want to do some research. However, I do not believe LSD and MAOI's will lead to death, Just watch what you eat 24 hours before and after.


----------



## HARDBODYyadig (Jan 29, 2008)

If you drop with a group of people you'll have a good time. I like to think that laughing makes me higher with any drugs I do. I try to surround myself with my good friends when I do drugs because I know they will always make me laugh in some sort of way.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

jsmooth8 said:


> yea take some triple c's



Trip C's suck altogether. I've never had a good trip


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

Vitamin C works for shrooms and acid.

My boyfriend drank vit C before his acid trip and he had a blast =p
I didn't drink any and it hit him a lot faster than it hit me


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kudos ^^ 

Drink Vitamin Water - Power C flavor. Has 250% of your daily vitamin C in it... I drank 2 and a half that night right after eating my dose.

I believe it made my trip come on the quickest out of all of us who were tripping that night. I also had a really good trip.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 29, 2008)

smoke herb that always kicks it in harder


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 29, 2008)

attichi if you see this are you saying coffe is an maoi i was trying to think if i had any maois around the house so i could eat this dmt i got i didnt know coffe was one


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

If your not getting wasted on the tab then it is probably low quality.
Find a new supplier or grow your own mushrooms.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 30, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> attichi if you see this are you saying coffe is an maoi i was trying to think if i had any maois around the house so i could eat this dmt i got i didnt know coffe was one


 Yeah, but I just drink a bunch of strong coffee before I smoke it. I always use a stronger MAOI when I make ayahuasca. I have used coffee with shrooms, cacti, and LSD, All gave noticeable effects(unless they were more potent then usual).


----------



## DrWho (Jan 30, 2008)

jsmooth8 said:


> yea take some triple c's




This is funny, because "back in the day" (60's/70's) we took vit C or ate an orange to COME DOWN from LSD. 

In fact, it has no effect either way other than placebo:


*Fruit juice synergy*

Several legends claim that drinking some specific type of fruit juice (varying from legend to legend) will intensify or shorten an LSD trip. While there is no specific physical evidence supporting this claim, if a person under the influence of LSD does something that they believe will intensify their trip, then it is likely to do so. Note that grapefruit juice does interfere with the metabolism of some drugs; it has not been tested in conjunction with LSD.


It is, however, true that mixing an acidic juice such as lemon juice or orange juice may help extract alkaloids from natural sources as their more water soluble salts. This myth may be a mutated form of this technique.

. . . just smoke some dope. Works wonders!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 30, 2008)

DrWho said:


> This is funny, because "back in the day" (60's/70's) we took vit C or ate an orange to COME DOWN from LSD.
> 
> In fact, it has no effect either way other than placebo:
> 
> ...


 That's weird, I use to eat oranges all the time when I was trippin, it never BROUGHT ME DOWN.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 30, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Yeah, but I just drink a bunch of strong coffee before I smoke it. I always use a stronger MAOI when I make ayahuasca. I have used coffee with shrooms, cacti, and LSD, All gave noticeable effects(unless they were more potent then usual).


thanks man i cant really drink coffee it fucks my stomach up bad for some reason but thats interesting it works as a maoi 

i think i would need a stronger one to eat smokable dmt and get off


----------



## dankforall (Jan 30, 2008)

get better lsd!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 30, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> thanks man i cant really drink coffee it fucks my stomach up bad for some reason but thats interesting it works as a maoi
> 
> i think i would need a stronger one to eat smokable dmt and get off


Maybe you could make a crude extract from the coffee, i duno? or eat some instant coffee.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

yea i think your trip is really what ou make of it.
if you think vit c will make you trip harder than it will.
Just do good lsd.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 30, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Maybe you could make a crude extract from the coffee, i duno? or eat some instant coffee.


its been a long time sxince ive had anything that made me want to get some maois but if i remember right from years ago they arent hard to come by i tihnk alot of like anti depresents are maois i could be wrong but ill look it up later and i can probaby track some down that are stronger than that


----------



## gotdemgurns? (Jan 30, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> vitiman c, lots of it. take some C pills you get at wal-greens. I have never read anywhere that says it does increase the trip, but when i eat like 2 to 3 thousand milligrams of C i can feel the differnce, a much better trip! also tripping is all in your head, so when you take the hit or hits, tell your self that in an hour your gonna be frying balls, and in two hours you will be on the moon. If you sit around waiting on questioning everyting you feel your gonna get a shitty trip. well this is only from my experince with lsd.


vitamin c for sure..... EMERGEN-C is where its at


----------



## melded83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Vit c does not intenify your trip, it only gives you more energy to trip better if for one or the other reason you don't have enough energy left (eg when you're up too long and your trips brings you down totally)
then again combined with keta it really intensifies )


----------



## .Calico (Jul 23, 2009)

Have somebody choke you. That would be pretty intense.


----------



## .Calico (Jul 23, 2009)

Cocaine and Ritalin are potentiators for lsd. You would have to sniff the Ritalin. Lol, fiddlin' with your Ritalin...


----------



## .Calico (Jul 23, 2009)

Ritalin: Makes the fast kids slow and the slow kids FAST!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 23, 2009)

candy flipping and pounding OJ. damn it takes me back

ya fruit juice will intensify a trip, so will mixing any other drug (except maybe cocaine).

smoke plenty of ganj dude


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 23, 2009)

o nvm this thread is over 2 years old, im sure he figured it out


----------



## 29216 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hyperventilate yourself have somebody squeeze you till you pass out. Truly the worst trip i've ever been on. I would not recommend it. I had consumed lots of acid before and after this,but this has to be the dumbest thing I've ever done.


----------

